# Husqvarna articulating mower



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone have experience with the Husqvarna R220T articulating riding mower? I think it may be a better choice for my 1/2 acre lot with many trees versus a zero turn mower. The R220T would not scalp the grass, and turns tight enough to get around all my trees. Plus it is built to use some attachments. 

The R220T is hydrostat driven with forward or backward drive via the foot pedals, and has a






brake between direction changes


----------



## Pleease (Jan 26, 2018)

andyvh1959 said:


> Anyone have experience with the Husqvarna R220T articulating riding mower? I think it may be a better choice for my 1/2 acre lot with many trees versus a zero turn mower. The R220T would not scalp the grass, and turns tight enough to get around all my trees. Plus it is built to use some attachments.
> 
> The R220T is hydrostat driven with forward or backward drive via the foot pedals, and has a
> View attachment 59657
> brake between direction changes


I've had an R322T articulating mower for a year or so, but don't know the difference between it and the R220T. Its capabilities are really amazing and it cuts very smoothly, and sometimes I roll along absentmindedly and forget about how tightly it can turn.

I've had frequent difficulty starting mine; usually needs starting fluid. Mine has a Briggs & Stratton engine. Just dropped it off at a shop to determine if there's something wrong. Might be something as simple as a fuel filter.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I really feel for my 1/2 acre lot the Husqvarna R322T or R220T would be more than adequate and adaptable versus a zero turn mower. My biggest needs are mowing around the 30+ large mature oaks, maples and ash trees on my property, and in the fall hauling/tarping out 20 to 25 large leaf piles to the curb for city pickup. Since the R322T or R220T are rated to run attachments and pull a utility trailer they'll easily do that. 

My old Ingersoll 1114AWS lawn tractor, 15hp B&S single, with a belt driven manual transmission and "clutch" was able to drag the very heavy leaf tarps, so I know the Husqvarna could do as well or actually much better. So I'll keep my Simplicity ZTR until I find a R220T or R322T.


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

I worked at a small Ford dealer in the 60's, and he started selling Bolens mowers and tractors. Bolens had an Estate Keeper and Lawn Keeper (smaller). My mother bought the Lawn Keeper, and I loved it. Basically the same machine style. I've looked and found older Bolens mowers, but they're usually junkers.

I didn't know that Husky made such a mower, or I would've bought one before we bought the ZT. I do not like the ZT. Luckily, my wife now mows the grass.

Good luck with finding one.


----------



## Pleease (Jan 26, 2018)

andyvh1959 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I really feel for my 1/2 acre lot the Husqvarna R322T or R220T would be more than adequate and adaptable versus a zero turn mower. My biggest needs are mowing around the 30+ large mature oaks, maples and ash trees on my property, and in the fall hauling/tarping out 20 to 25 large leaf piles to the curb for city pickup. Since the R322T or R220T are rated to run attachments and pull a utility trailer they'll easily do that.
> 
> My old Ingersoll 1114AWS lawn tractor, 15hp B&S single, with a belt driven manual transmission and "clutch" was able to drag the very heavy leaf tarps, so I know the Husqvarna could do as well or actually much better. So I'll keep my Simplicity ZTR until I find a R220T or R322T.


It should be ideal for buzzing around the trees. Nice to have the cutting deck out front where you can see exactly where you're reaching. I almost never have to trim along my neighbor's fence any more because with this deck I get right up close without damaging the fence.

I have not pulled anything with mine; just haven't had the occasion to try that, so can't comment on that capability. It does have an attachment point on the back, so apparently the mfg expects us to use it that way.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

The Husqvarna 300, 200 and 100 series articulated products are made in Sweden, hydrostatic forward and reverse controlled by separate foot pedals with a brake function as well, which many residential ZTRs don't have. The 400 series, also made in Sweden is four wheel drive and articulated. Impressive machines with attachments.




Here's a 100 series in Columbus OH
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3937474509693107
The much smaller 970 rider mower, Swedish built, not hydrostat drive: local one:
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3181813975259040

I drive a lot for work. I bet with a bit of disassembly, strap the mower deck on the roof rack, probably could get one into my company car, Ford Escape. Hmmm. Last year Husqvarna was running a sales promotion on some of these units, knocked the price down $1400.


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

Andy VH 1959 - If it's that Hard to Start , probably Warped the Float from Heat ..
Needs a Carb. Rebuild Kit or at leat new Float placed in Bowl ..


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I can't help but think this Husqvarna rider mower is a better choice for me than a ZTR:
https://todaysmower.com/husqvarna-r-120s-review-a-better-zero-turn-at-a-better-price/


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I found a R120S on CL for a decent price. Husky lists the engine as the "Endurance" 19.5 hp, which is a B&S engine. I bought the machine but it is difficult to find the actual engine ID tag which will confirm if it's an Intek or Professional series engine.

Some things for certain: this Husky is far easier to operate in a natural way than the ZTR I bought in June. It steers naturally, has a LH brake pedal, and two pedals on the right, bigger pedal for forward, smaller one for reverse. With those controls it is very easy to position the front deck slightly into plants like hostas to cut the grass near then with accurate control. No matter how tight it turns it does not scuff or scrub the grass. This machine makes so much sense for my 1/2 acre yard with lots of trees and corners. And it cuts the grass really well with the front deck nearly hovering over the grass, before the tires roll over the grass. Really surprised it didn't have a much bigger market in the US like the Husqvarna and Stiga units common in Europe.

However, when I compare the frame details on Messicks.com parts diagram, versus what is clearly a simple rectangle frame design of a typical ZTR, its easy to see why a ZTR is MUCH easier to build. The front and rear frame of the R120S is very complex; the rear frame is mostly a very complex casting, the front frame looks more like the frame for a racing 4-wheel ATV. The front frame has few simple straight tube segments, its a very busy weldment that requires as complex a welding jig. LOTS of curves and radii.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Husqvarna still makes an articulated model: 
https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/riders/

I'd seriously consider it if looking for a brand new mower versus buying a brand new ZTR for residential/home use. Husqvarna also has a snow plow and snowblower attachment for the R series, something not common to any ZTR. So the R220T and R322T are actually rated for more than just mowing. Also safer for hills. If my driveway was two or three times longer than my 80' driveway the snowblower attachment would make sense. Currently my 8hp Ariens snowblower does the job quicker.


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

I've pulled all the pulley bearings out of my Rider 155 today, and ordered new bearings for them all. One idler was completely frozen. I like the fact that I can replace the bearings w/o replacing the whole pulley. Still waiting for the mulching plug from ereplacementparts.com, though. May have to make my own.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I ordered a replacement RH deck arm for my R120T, from Messick.com

They contacted me to info me the arm part number has been replaced by another number, and the price went from $56 to $81. I did some shopping on the new part, and SLE Equipment in TN had the new arm part number for $59.50. So I asked Messick to price match it. Interesting too, that I found a range of prices of $59.50 to $112 for the same part.


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

I had ordered the mulching plug from ereplacementparts.com a couple weeks ago, and they never did fill the order. I cancelled it, and found a plug at choochooparts.com in FL for the same price, so I ordered it from there. THEY said they had it in stock, so we'll see.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

This Husky has a neat mount system on the front from which the 42" deck hangs. When I lower the deck it engages the drive to the blades. A couple quick pins, roll the drive belt off the deck pulleys and its easy to pull the deck off the mounts. Years ago I made a leaf plow from a plastic barrel that I could push by hand, though since I am at best 1 HP some leaf piles were hard to move, especially on the grass. I took off the handle, made mounts to match those on the Husky and now I have a leaf plow that hangs from the mounts until I lower it to plow leaves. The sweep bottom edge just touches the grass to minimize drag.

Husqvarna has a snow plow attachment for this R120S so I figured the frame is capable to move leaves as well with my leaf plow. Now I can blow the multitudes of leaves into piles I can plow to the curb for the city to pick up. WAAAAAY too many leaves to compost if anyone thinks I should do that. If I tried to only gather and compost the leaves I'd have pile of leaves bigger than two or three mini-vans.

My next project for this mower; I'm designing a leaf chipper/fan impeller that will mount on the front deck at the discharge side. Like the attached pic on a ZTR. I got a used 2nd-stage impeller from a snowblower that I'll mount inside an impeller housing I'm making. It'll have high speed rated bearings top and bottom, and I'll drive it from a pulley added to the rh spindle with a pulley sized so the impeller spins a bit faster than the blades.


----------



## Phil B (Jun 11, 2020)

Andy, we need pics of your leaf plow. I got mine back together yesterday, after replacing the bearings on all the pulleys, both deck and machine. But, now the front spindle is howling. Guess I'll get more bearings and rebuild the spindles this winter.

I mowed a few strips in the yard to see how it worked (we mowed the lawn just the other day with the ZT). It seemed to work fine, but is very low, set on 8. I'll work on that. It also pushes the leaves instead of mowing them. Maybe the height adjustment will fix that also.

Choochooparts sent my mulching plug, should be here Monday. Hope it fits. I also bought a pulley/belt cover for the deck from someone on FB. It should also be here Monday. Brrr...its getting cold out there. I think I'll mount the snow plow to the JD.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

LOTS of leaves falling right now, like a colorful snowfall. Here are some pics of my leaf plow.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

andyvh1959 said:


> LOTS of leaves falling right now, like a colorful snowfall. Here are some pics of my leaf plow.


Is it a stealth unit!


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

No more stealth, proof of existence:



















its a black plastic barrel I cut up to form the plow face. I had made a wood frame behind it of 2x6 verticals and 1/2" plywood bracing. Initially it had 12" wheels on the threaded cross-rod so I could push it by hand with a tubular handle. It worked ok, but I struggled to push any large leaf pile, because being human power I could only generate maybe 1/2 hp worth of work. The Husky makes 19.5 hp.

To update the plow/repair some cracks on the old black painted frame I added the 3/4" plywood top and end pieces, and the sweep bottom. On the threaded cross-rod I installed two 1" pipe tees, and then threaded 1" pipe from the tees that engage the frame stubs on the Husky to mount the mower deck. Then two 1-1/2 angle braces from the bottom edge of the plow to the frame catches for the deck mount on the Husky. The handle that controls lowering the deck is the same handle I use to lower and raise the plow. The screw on the back top edge of the plow frame just holds the mower deck pulley out of the way without having to take it off.

The plow is mostly just to sweep large leaf piles up my long driveway, and in the yard to plow large piles to the curb or onto a tarp to pull to the curb. For that it works well, the Husky easily pushes the large leaf piles. I can now make multiples passes up the driveway to push large leaf piles to the curb. In the yard the sweep bottom just rubs on the grass, but it can move large piles of leaves, with a minimal trail of leaves left behind. At first I had caster wheels on each end, but the way the plow "floats" on the deck mounts on the frame makes the wheels un-needed. If the plow had steel tines on the bottom edge it may actually grab more leaves, but on the driveway it would grind, so the brush edge is a workable compromise.

Actually, for a leaf plow I think a similar center section frame with 3/4" plywood bracing out to the ends, and the "face" made of nylon snow fence netting may be just as effective and lighter. Or possibly a frame made of 1" diameter conduit welded together and covered with a snow fence net would work too.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I think my idea to use a 2nd stage snowblower impeller for a leaf shredder has merit. I'll be able to make a housing for the impeller possibly from a 20 gallon plastic barrel. It'll mount above and just to the rear of the deck discharge. The impeller can be powered by a pulley added on top of one spindle for the rh blade. When the deck is lowered the power goes to the deck blades. I can set up the drive to spin the impeller slightly faster than the deck blades. I figured if the shredder spins a bit faster than the deck blades it'll help to minimize clogs. Doing this should have enough power and momentum to shred/chop the leaves without having to add another engine to the leaf collection system.

A challenge of the articulated chassis is to not interfere with the tight steering capability. It can tow a leaf cart like a Cyclone Rake, it has a tow eye cast into the rear frame. But I can't justify yet another engine for a device I'd use one or two weekends a year. So I hope to make a shredder powered off the front deck and blowing the leaves into a tow behind bin on casters to track with the rear half of the chassis. I plan to route the leaf ducting hose up over the main chassis pivot to minimize bending the ducting. That way the ducting swings through the same pivot point as the chassis.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I was at Skag yesterday for a meeting with engineering. Got out to the test lab, and saw a ZTR with an extra pulley atop the RH blade spindle. Turns out its for an impeller kit that mounts to the deck, to suck up and shred leaves going into a bin. I could see the pulley sizing would spin the impeller faster than the blades, just like I plan to do on my design.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ventrac ups the game for an articulated estate tractor: 
https://www.ventrac.com/products/tractors/3400l


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Got my Husky R120S out of storage yesterday, checked the oil, fuel, etc and it fired right up. I never store a small engined piece of equipment with anything but whole gas, no gas treatment, and never had an issue. Got the deck frame welded up (on of the deck arms was busted at the weld) and mounted. I feel like I stole this thing for $400. Such a slick little machine, smaller overall than a ZTR, with a 42" deck out front where its very easy to see where the deck is and how close to bushes, trees yard stuff. Now that I adjusted the tire pressure way down, it rides ok, though not quite as good as a typical ZTR which has a longer wheelbase and wider stance. 

I really like the car like manual steering, and the forward/reverse hydrostatic drive foot pedals actually allow for more accurate control on my smaller lot (1/2 acre, lots of trees). Because it articulates there is very little tire scrub unlike a ZTR where you always have to be careful doing a tight turn to not tear up the grass. Now I need to do some cleanup and adjustments and sell my Simplicity 52" ZTR, 26 HP B&S Vanguard V-twin. Nice machine, solid, three blade deck, decent ride, cuts good, just too big for my in city 1/2 acre lot.


----------

